# Wool warehouse in Leamington spa UK



## caroltalbot (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm really excited......just found a wool warehouse in Leamington, it's only about 8 miles from me, and it's packed with different yarns. It has been open since august, but i have only just found out. On a quick look, it seems quite reasonably priced, but I haven't really had a good look yet (even then managed to spend £28 and add more to my stash)
It also does on line service.
For those of you close enough to visit, the address is 
12 longfield rd
Leamington spa
Warwickshire
CV31 1XB
They are open mon - fri 9-5 (closed Sunday)
Web address
Www.woolwarehouse.co.uk


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm deeply envious


----------



## Gill Fitz (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Couldnt see any prices


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the web site. at present they are only shipping within the u.k.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the link

Jan xx


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks, I signed up for emails.


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

I am GREEN with envy. We have an Abakhan here in Liverpool which is very good I bought 4 balls of DK today


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Hooray wool warehouse in the UK.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

I am sooooooo JEALOUS.


----------



## caroltalbot (Apr 26, 2011)

shoppingwithsunshine said:


> I am sooooooo JEALOUS.


mmmmmm, a little far for a shopping trip methinks!


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

_Caroltalbot_ and _shoppingwithsunshine_ they do mail order.


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

I went there this afternoon! The shop area is still open to the public but the warehouse isn't. 
Sadly for the person who fell and for the warehouse business, there is a notice to say they have had to close the area because of the accident etc.

The shop has some lovely yarns and a web site:-www.woolwarehouse.co.uk
You can choose in the shop area and the yarn is collected from the warehouse for you.

Today I also discovered another wool shop in Leek Wootton, I was amazed at the quantity and quality of the yarns etc, sorry I'm not sure what it's called!
It's on the same main through road as the caravan sales towards Kenilworth.


----------



## caroltalbot (Apr 26, 2011)

K8 said:
 

> I went there this afternoon! The shop area is still open to the public but the warehouse isn't.
> Sadly for the person who fell and for the warehouse business, there is a notice to say they have had to close the area because of the accident etc.
> 
> The shop has some lovely yarns and a web site:-www.woolwarehouse.co.uk
> ...


Oh it's a shame that the warehouse closed.......damn H&S rules, still if its working ok, fair 'nuff! 
Fancy me not knowing about the leek Wooten store! Can you park anywhere, I know that's a bad road?


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

There is parking for about4 cars at the shop. The shop is on the corner of a small side street and it's actually part of a house. I think it used to be a beauty salon. I just recently moved from Formby to Kenilworth so was amazed when we drove past. Delighted when I visited yesterday.
I hope you can find it!


----------



## caroltalbot (Apr 26, 2011)

K8 said:


> There is parking for about4 cars at the shop. The shop is on the corner of a small side street and it's actually part of a house. I think it used to be a beauty salon. I just recently moved from Formby to Kenilworth so was amazed when we drove past. Delighted when I visited yesterday.
> I hope you can find it!


That's the answer to my PM then. I have many many happy memories of my years in Kenilworth.


----------

